# Bunny Wabbit (Knit)



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

This is Bunny Wabbit . Bunny measures 6-7 inches in height . 
I used sirdar snowflake dk 50g but you can use similar yarn that is out there such as pipsqueak and snowflake chunky are a couple that come to mind.
It is knitted on straight 3.5mm needles and seamed together.

This bunny is a very lightweight toy due to the nature of the yarn that seems to go a long way . 
Bunny would make the perfect gift for Easter and even more so a gift for a baby . A gift for any occasion .

£3.50 UK
$5.50 approx US

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-wabbit-2


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

He/she looks very sweet.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw, Rita, Bunny is darling! I just love that orange nose! Just too cute!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Aww thank you . The nose is actually pink but that is the way it is showing in photos . X


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

He is lovely. You can see he is soft and cuddly! He is a bit sad, though. Don't you think he would love to have a brother or sister....??!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

You know I love bunnies....yours is fabulous!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww Rita he's adorable!! Do you know I can just see him clutched in a little ones hands, becoming their favourite toy.

Your designs are always so sweet, well done you!!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Awwww thank you everyone . Inke I know how you like to knit more than one of everything . 
Thank you Pat . I can't believe how light this toy is . The yarn looks heavy but is so light . Xx


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

So sweet and right up to your usual standard :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The wabbit is adowable.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Awwww, so cute.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone. X


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Yet another adorable bunny to add to my ( and I am sure many others) collection. Loveher big feet and realistic ears..xo


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Adorable wabbit


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

so cute.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

RitaW! Your Bunny Wabbit is gorgeous.Beautiful colour and a charming little face..Your knitting as always is fab.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you xx


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

awwww!! I want to cuddle him he's soooo cute


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

I will give him loads of cuddles for you vonnie x


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Ritaw said:


> I will give him loads of cuddles for you vonnie x


thank you!!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really cutexx


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Glad you like bunny , Belle x


----------

